# Little Fluffy Face Girly-Girl



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss Hannah just doing nothing on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hannah is so beautiful, she doesn't have to do anything!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Miss Hannah...how I wish I could have joined you in a lazy Sunday. You get more and more beautiful sweet girl.:wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

hannah just has the sweetest face, i love her! how is boo doing?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She really has the sweetest little face! I could look at her all day long!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my goodness, Hannah looks amazing, ok I need to find the smilies, lol


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Oh wow*

Miss Hannah, you are soooooo gorgeous! :wub2::wub2: It was a lazy Sunday for Rocky and us too!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, she is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love your new siggy !!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the do nothing pics! Hannah looks lovely!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty girl!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a sweet girl!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hannah is such a pretty girl!! :wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hannah is darn gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know how she does it, but Hannah just keeps getting prettier and prettier! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is easily one of my faves here on SM. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

What a DOLL!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is more precious then words. What a beauty!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful picture of Hannah!!! She has a pretty white-white coat!!! That is a great picture!!!!:chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is soooooo gorgeous!! Her face is totally to die for!!! I love looking at pics of precious Hannah. :heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes soo cute i wanna give her a kiss!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just love her cut and boy she sure does look great doing nothing


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Hannah looks so cute! I have Zoey clipped similar to Hannah's but the groomer cut her ears too short the last time. I loved it when it was more like Hannah's.
Keep those pictures coming, I've missed you guys and seeing pictures of two of my favorite pups.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

what a sweet sweet face!

Darlene and Miley


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

super cute!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender:HANNAH:tender:I have always loved her name, she is just so pretty, Sue


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Sue, I have to agree to the other's! Hannah looks so beautiful! Love her expressive eyes! :wub:

Alexandra


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hannah is so beautiful and looks so content!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love you, Hannah!!! So glad you and your sweet bro are back!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like she has being beautiful down pat!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hannah is such a little doll!:wub: You keep her coat in beautiful condition too.:aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hannah you are just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Adorable and wow what a black nose!!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a cute little sweet face Hannah has!! Where's little Boo at?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:tender::tender::wub2:CUTE Miss Hannah, I missed seeing your darling face soooooo much :wub2: you look super adorable even when you are doing nothing :wub2: luv ya cutie pie so much

AWESOME shot, Sue :aktion033:.. Hey, did you try and use the video mode?

hugs
Kat


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks gorgeous in that picture! So fluffy and hug-able!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

A D O R A B L E..............She is such a lovely gal! :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hannah is so pretty! I love her face!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sue you know I've always been a sucker for your 2 fluffs. That Hannah....she is turning me into mush looking at that face. Beautiful photo of her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hannah is so, so beautiful. :wub::wub:

I'll always remember her beautiful photo on last year's SM calendar. Hannah is simply stunning. :wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

tamizami said:


> hannah just has the sweetest face, i love her! how is boo doing?


Thanks Tammy, Boo is still doing ok,but he still has the limp,so he he's still in jail.



sparkey said:


> oh my goodness, Hannah looks amazing, ok I need to find the smilies, lol


Thanks Fay. I got all of smilies just seeing you & Sparkey again. Oh,I guess you mean the other smilies.lol



njdrake said:


> Hannah looks so cute! I have Zoey clipped similar to Hannah's but the groomer cut her ears too short the last time. I loved it when it was more like Hannah's.
> Keep those pictures coming, I've missed you guys and seeing pictures of two of my favorite pups.


Thanks Jane. Sorry that happened with Zoeys ears,groomers sometimes do that.That's one reason I do it myself. You already know I missed you & your lovely girls too.



moshi melo said:


> What a cute little sweet face Hannah has!! Where's little Boo at?


Thanks. Boo is still in his little jailhouse waiting for his release. Hopefully we'll hear from the surgeon tomorrow.



TheMalts&Me said:


> :tender::tender::wub2:CUTE Miss Hannah, I missed seeing your darling face soooooo much :wub2: you look super adorable even when you are doing nothing :wub2: luv ya cutie pie so much
> 
> AWESOME shot, Sue :aktion033:.. Hey, did you try and use the video mode?
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat. No, I still haven't used the video mode yet. I tried once,but I did it wrong & only got pictures. I should have read the instructions first.:blush:

Thanks everyone for all the lovely compliments for Hannah. She sends little gentle liplicks to you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miss Hannah Hearthrob -- you look good enough to eat.:wub::wub: I love a picture like that. Just simply Hannah. (sigh):heart::heart: Thanks for cheering up my really bad day at work (and it's not over:w00t


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I just wanna cuddle Hannah up!! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hannah is such a doll! I just love that sweet face! :tender:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful photo of Hannah :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Doing nothing is lots of fun sometimes. She looks ready for action though.:wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Miss Hannah just doing nothing on a lazy Sunday.


What a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing this photo! Made me smile!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hannah come closer to the screen sweetheart. I want to give you a big kiss.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hannah is a beauty for sure.She has a wonderfully expressive face.:wub:


----------

